
Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars - i04n
http://www.lawfulpath.com/ref/sw4qw/index.shtml
======
i04n
"Experience has prevent that the simplest method of securing a silent weapon
and gaining control of the public is to keep the public undisciplined and
ignorant of the basic system principles on the one hand, while keeping them
confused, disorganized, and distracted with matters of no real importance on
the other hand.

This is achieved by:

    
    
        disengaging their minds; sabotaging their mental activities; providing a low-quality program of public education in mathematics, logic, systems design and economics; and discouraging technical creativity.
    
        engaging their emotions, increasing their self-indulgence and their indulgence in emotional and physical activities, by:
            unrelenting emotional affrontations and attacks (mental and emotional rape) by way of constant barrage of sex, violence, and wars in the media - especially the T.V. and the newspapers.
            giving them what they desire - in excess - "junk food for thought" - and depriving them of what they really need. 
    
        rewriting history and law and subjecting the public to the deviant creation, thus being able to shift their thinking from personal needs to highly fabricated outside priorities. 
    

These preclude their interest in and discovery of the silent weapons of social
automation technology.

The general rule is that there is a profit in confusion; the more confusion,
the more profit. Therefore, the best approach is to create problems and then
offer solutions. "

